# Serge Alexandrovich Koussevitzky (1874 - 1951)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Jewish Russian conductor, composer & double-bassist, who premiered many works of Prokofiev e.o.

Serge Koussevitzky Valse Miniature 1928















Serge Koussevitzky: Chanson Triste















Sergej Koussevitzky Double-Bass Concerto with Orchestra, Gary Karr















Koussevitzky - Humoresque, Op. 4















Serge Koussevitzky - Andante Op.1 No.1


----------

